# Mine's Kevlar Air Duct R34



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

Looking for a kevlar air duct from Mine's for my R34 GTR. Its out of production.
So used in a good condition needed.

Let me know when you can help. DM ME

















Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Hi I have a GruppeM Ram Intake (with filter K&N) never used, it's carbon and basically has the same duct but including the filter box.
sure It is not the Mine's socket that uses the oem filter box but if you are interested write me.


----------

